# Installation von PHP, MySQL u. Apache unter Suse Linux 9.2



## chris_hh (20. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin ein absoluter Linux Newbie und habe leider ein paar Probleme bei der Installation von PHP, MySQL und Apache unter SUSE Linux 9.2.  Vielleicht kann mir hier ja jemand helfen, wäre wirklich toll. 

Also, ich habe Linux mit YaST installiert, zusätzlich habe ich unter anderem folgende Komponenten ausgewählt:



> apache2
> apache2-doc 2.0.50-7
> apache2-example-pages 2.0.50-7
> apache2-mod_php4 4.3.8-8
> ...



Im Runlevel Editor habe ich Apache aktiviert. 
Die Apache Testseite ließ sich aufrufen.

Wenn ich jetzt jedoch versuche phpMyAdmin, oder eine eigene php-Seite zu öffnen, will dies nicht gelingen. Weder mit konqueror, netscape, noch opera.

In die Adresszeile habe ich z.B. folgendes eingegeben: 


> file://localhost/srv/www/htdocs/phpMyAdmin/index.php



Opera schreibt dabei wenigstens die folgende Meldung, während Netscape nur meint die Datei nicht öffnen zu können:


```
urldecode the db name if (isset($lightm_db)) { // no longer urlencoded because of html entities in the db name // $db = urldecode($lightm_db); $db = $lightm_db; unset($lightm_db); } $url_query = PMA_generate_common_url(isset($db) ? $db : ''); header('Content-Type: text/html; charset=' . $GLOBALS['charset']); require_once('./libraries/relation.lib.php'); $cfgRelation = PMA_getRelationsParam(); if ($cfg['QueryHistoryDB'] && $cfgRelation['historywork']) { PMA_purgeHistory($cfg['Server']['user']); } $phpmain_hash = md5($cfg['PmaAbsoluteUri']); $phpmain_hash_js = time(); ?> 0) { PMA_availableDatabases(); // this function is defined in "common.lib.php" } else { $num_dbs = 0; } if ($num_dbs > 1) { if ($cfg['LeftFrameLight']) { $query_frame_height += 20; } } if ($cfg['QueryFrame']) { /* Will we show list of servers? */ if ($cfg['LeftDisplayServers'] && $cfg['DisplayServersList'] && count($cfg['Servers']) > 1) { $query_frame_height += (count($cfg['Servers']) + 1)*15; } if ($cfg['QueryFrameJS']) { echo '' . "\n"; echo "\n"; echo '' . "\n"; } ?>
```

*Wo liegt der Fehler? Was habe ich falsch gemacht?*

Habe diverse Hilfeseiten im Netz durchsucht, Bücher gelesen, aber leider beschreiben sie alle nur die Installation in der simpelsten Form, also nicht, wenn man alles über YaST installiert hat und das KDE benutzt.

Kennt sich damit jemand aus? Ich will nur einen einfachen Server zum laufen bringen, um einen Webserver zu simulieren, damit ich Fehler einer Internetseite/eines Forums finden kann, was ich auf einem Managed Server liegen habe. Es geht also auf Dauer darum, diesen Server zu simulieren.

Wäre wirklich toll, wenn mir jemand sagen könnte, was ich falsch gemacht habe und was die nötigen Schritte bei SUSE Linux 9.2 professional mit KDE sind.

Schon einmal vielen, vielen herzlichen Dank.

Mit besten Grüßen aus Hamburg


----------



## melmager (20. Januar 2005)

2. Dinge

Statt File://....
Http://.... eingeben

und hast du auch den mysqldamon gestartet ?

(Runleveleditor)

teste doch mal den mysql Server:
starte mal  eine rootconsole und dort mysql eigeben ...
was kommt dann?


----------



## chris_hh (20. Januar 2005)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. 

Also SQL läuft, würde ich sagen, zumindest kommt in der Konsole folgendes:



> /usr/bin/mysqladmin  Ver 8.40 Distrib 4.0.21, for suse-linux on i686
> Copyright (C) 2000 MySQL AB & MySQL Finland AB & TCX DataKonsult AB
> This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY. This is free software,
> and you are welcome to modify and redistribute it under the GPL license
> ...



Der Tipp mit dem http statt file hat mich auch schon etwas weiter gebracht. Jetzt erscheint:



> Not Found
> The requested URL /www/htdocs/phpMyAdmin/index.php was not found on this server.
> 
> Apache/1.3.27 Server at srv Port 80



Aber die Datei befindet sich im folgenden Verzeichnis:



> file:/srv/www/htdocs/phpMyAdmin/



Ist vielleicht beim Verzeichnis was falsch? Sucht er wo anders?


----------



## melmager (20. Januar 2005)

da habe ich etwas gepennt :-(

wenn das File da ist

file:/srv/www/htdocs/phpMyAdmin/

dann so aufrufen:

http://localhost/phpMyAdmin

/srv/www/htdocs/ ist das root Verzeichnis vom Apacheserver sprich dort landeste

wenn du http://lovalhost eingibst

Rest ergibt sich dann


----------

